# Shades of Brian Buchanan, only 20 years earlier!



## Curt James (Aug 20, 2011)

Brian Buchanan's biggest year for competitions took place in 1988 while this athlete's final year of competition was in _1968_. Both bodybuilders share equally narrow hips and ultra broad shoulders.






Brian Buchanan 

Was just Googling the 1968 IFBB Mr. Universe contest. That show was won by Frank Zane with Arnold in the very rare appearance as runner-up! Christopher Forde (pictured below) placed 8th in the same Mr. Universe competition.

Tim Fogarty's MuscleMemory.com offers the full list of that contest's competitors. 






Where did this guy disappear to? That's a pretty crazy frame from where I'm sitting.
*
Christopher Forde's Competitive Record*

1963
Mr Universe - NABBA, Tall, 6th

 1964
Universe - IFBB, Tall, 1st

 1965
Universe - IFBB, Tall, 2nd

 1967
Universe - IFBB, Tall, 4th
Mr World - IFBB, Tall, 2nd

 1968
Universe - IFBB, 8th
Mr World - IFBB, Tall, 3rd


----------



## christalforde (Apr 25, 2018)

I appreciate your appreciation of my father Christopher Forde!  Ironically on the day you were wondering where he disappeared to he passed the day before that which was 7/19/2011! He was living in California at the time of his death and yes he did be Arnold in competition and competed with the likes of Lou Ferrigno again I want to thank you for keeping the memories alive!


----------



## christalforde (Apr 25, 2018)

Lol I may be making a mistake but it was one of those body builders that got famous lol that wasn?t Arnold the ?Terminator?


----------

